# Need Fudge Packing Advice



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2015)

Picked up some home made fudge at our local market. it is soooo good. 
anyway, I want to take it when we go out to a friends house tomorrow, but im afraid it will start to melt together. They are in there pretty tight, and once it gets soft, its much harder to get in and out.  I was thinking of separating the pieces with plastic wrap. Or, would wax paper work better? Or, something else i haven't thought of?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 28, 2015)

Tape up box, address it to me.  I will test various methods and then report their deliciousness back to you.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Tape up box, address it to me.  I will test various methods and then report their deliciousness back to you.



from left to right they are mint oreo cookie, S'mores, and red velvet cake.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 28, 2015)

Put each piece into a plastic sandwich bag & repack in the box.

No worry about melting here - minus 10C @ noon.


----------



## photoguy99 (Mar 28, 2015)

Just be sure to use plenty of.. um.. waxed paper. Yes.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 28, 2015)

Try using parchment paper to separate the pieces. It's available in any baking aisle at the grocery store. It won't hold moisture like plastic wrap. You might also want to put it into a small beverage cooler if temps are too hot. Fudge is supposed to be kept cool, but not in a fridge. My husband is a chef, he knows these things.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 28, 2015)

Dagwood56 said:


> Fudge is supposed to be kept cool, but not in a fridge. My husband is a chef, he knows these things.



Humph.  He may be a chef, but *I* know fudge. Fudge is NOT supposed to be kept. Period.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2015)

The wifes favorite is hand dipped chocolate covered pretzels with toffy bits.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 28, 2015)

We would have consumed all of the fudge on the way home from the market, so I'd just write down where we got it and hand that note to the friend -- "Oh, you need to go here and get some of the fudge -- it sooooo good!"


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 28, 2015)

Making fudge.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 28, 2015)

Wax paper.  Or just eat it all now and be done with it


----------



## snowbear (Mar 28, 2015)

If you MUST take it with you, I'll go along with parchment paper between slices; like some restaurants do with carrot cake.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2015)

snowbear said:


> If you MUST take it with you, I'll go along with parchment paper between slices; like some restaurants do with carrot cake.



I suppose I dont HAVE to...we just want to. 

Having never packed fudge before, I will admit to some concerns about it becoming a bit messy. 
It seems however, that the proper barrier might eliminate that issue. 

I appreciate  the culinary insight into this problem, Parchment paper it is!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm with Sharon and Charlie.  Given the extremely short shelf-life of fudge, it must be consumed immediately.  The best place to carry it is below the rib cage.  Of course, sharing under the circumstances, is not recommended.  We do buy fudge, but it never seems to cross the threshold of the front door.  The evaporation rate is something fierce.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 28, 2015)

We never buy it, too damn sweet.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh, wife had some wax paper.
Seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## limr (Mar 28, 2015)

I was going to suggest wax paper.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2015)

Admins have been spoken to. 
thread is FINE.
thanks to everyone with the paper suggestions


----------



## snowbear (Mar 28, 2015)

FTR, if a previous post of mine (since deleted) was interpreted to anyone as anti-anything, I humbly apologize.

I'm glad the parchment worked.  I would think Lenny's idea of wax paper would also be fine.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2015)

snowbear said:


> FTR, if a previous post of mine (since deleted) was interpreted to anyone as anti-anything, I humbly apologize.
> 
> I'm glad the parchment worked.  I would think Lenny's idea of wax paper would also be fine.




its all good man. 
appreciate the advice. 

it was wax paper that i used. 
wife didnt have parchment, but DID have wax paper so i went ahead and used it. 
looks like its going to work fine keeping fudge separated.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 28, 2015)

Ohhh! I can't remember the last time I had good fudge. Though I do remember the last time I tried to make it. It was several notches under successful, we had to add it to homemade ice cream to salvage it. Is that mint on the left? *drool*

I was going to vote for parchment paper, but it seems you have already found your solution.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Ohhh! I can't remember the last time I had good fudge. Though I do remember the last time I tried to make it. It was several notches under successful, we had to add it to homemade ice cream to salvage it. Is that mint on the left? *drool*
> 
> I was going to vote for parchment paper, but it seems you have already found your solution.



from left to right:
mint oreo cookie, S'mores, red velvet cake


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 28, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh! I can't remember the last time I had good fudge. Though I do remember the last time I tried to make it. It was several notches under successful, we had to add it to homemade ice cream to salvage it. Is that mint on the left? *drool*
> ...


Oh good, I don't have to drool anymore. I can't stand oreo's.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah - I need to find a good shop, now.  Maybe when I go to DC later in the week.


----------



## limr (Mar 28, 2015)

I would think that wax paper sticks less than parchment paper.

Can't stand oreos, eh? Is it the filling or the cookie part? I don't know about the fudge, but red velvet cake always seems to promise more than it delivers. Always disappoints me.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 28, 2015)

limr said:


> Can't stand oreos, eh? Is it the filling or the cookie part? .


The entire ingredients list. Not to mention the last time I ate one I was sick for three days. :yuck:


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2015)

limr said:


> I would think that wax paper sticks less than parchment paper.
> 
> Can't stand oreos, eh? Is it the filling or the cookie part? I don't know about the fudge, but red velvet cake always seems to promise more than it delivers. Always disappoints me.



its not the cookie part of the oreos, just the cream filling.oh, i think oreo cookie crumbs sprinkled on top. 
and the red velvet....thats what got us hooked on this fudge in the first place.
it is...amazing.
and we were super particular because we love red velvet cake.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 28, 2015)

I love the white chocolate but it is  so sweet I can only tolerate a small amount with a ice cold glass of white milk.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 28, 2015)

limr said:


> I would think that wax paper sticks less than parchment paper.
> 
> Can't stand oreos, eh? Is it the filling or the cookie part? I don't know about the fudge, but red velvet cake always seems to promise more than it delivers. Always disappoints me.


Leonore - my lovely wife can't stand red velvet cake (red food coloring = bitterness) but found a recipe and she really likes them made from it.  I'll have to dig through her notes and I'll send it to you to try.


----------



## Rwsphotos (Mar 28, 2015)

The mint is soooooooooo yummy  but yes it does have hunks of mint oreos in it.  I am a chocoholic but eating all of it before getting home is not possible it is way to rich. Now the chocolate covered pretzels have no shlef life with me around. They tend to disappear.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 28, 2015)

Rwsphotos said:


> The mint is soooooooooo yummy  but yes it does have hunks of mint oreos in it.  I am a chocoholic but eating all of it before getting home is not possible it is way to rich. Now the chocolate covered pretzels have no shlef life with me around. They tend to disappear.



Gawd - now I hate you too!  

The bowl of Samoa (Girl Scout cookie) ice cream will have to keep me happy for now


----------



## limr (Mar 28, 2015)

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I would think that wax paper sticks less than parchment paper.
> ...



I'd be interested in that recipe! It's a beautiful cake and it seems like it would have a nice rich flavor, but the taste just has never lived up to the way it looks and sounds. And yeah, I'm not crazy about the red food coloring. So if there's a way to make it on my own, I'd love to try it out.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 28, 2015)

It seems to me she adds more cocoa than normal (I see RV as an embarrassed chocolate cake.)


----------



## runnah (Mar 28, 2015)

I like a good macaroon.


----------

